

Meteor 0.5.3 Released: Deployment Settings, Minimongo, Spark, Accounts - debergalis
http://meteor.com/blog/2012/01/07/meteor-053-deployment-settings-minimongo-spark-accounts

======
adamnemecek
Even though it's still in development, has anyone done anything more
substantial in this? Is Meteor all that it is made up to be?

~~~
calgaryeng
Lately I've been wondering if I'm going to learn one of these technologies,
why I wouldn't stick with Derby.js . They are using the NPM, and so are way
more in touch with teh general Node community.

Meteor is doing their own thing, which over the long haul worries me a bit.

~~~
flexd
I've seen a lot of people argue Derby is better than Meteor. I have so far
used neither. I've briefly used Backbone before switching over to Ember after
getting stuck reading Ember docs for a few hours. Considering looking at Derby
instead of Ember for a simple single page internal queue-system thing for
work. (People who want helpdesk support).

It looks a bit 'more magical', if that could count as positive (?). It looks
like I would write less code to do the same thing, have you used Ember or
Backbone before?

Either would probably be good for my needs, I'm just looking to make a good
choice and learn something new in the process.

~~~
switz
Just to clarify something, Derby apps aren't single page apps. They render on
both the server and the client which means that it's just as multi-page as any
normal website. The distinction is that once you load the page, in most
browsers, the page never _has_ to refresh. Data is sent through the wire and
the client renders the HTML.

Disable javascript and visit <http://phishvids.com> – everything works as if
it were a normal website. The server handles all of the rendering.

------
robert-zaremba
This framework fascinates me day by day. Now I'm going to make new project.
I'm Python developer and wondering to use Meteor now

------
charlesjshort
I'm investing time into Meteor because I think it has a smart model for
concurrent user updates.

